# Anyone ever feed thier gu live fish in water?



## thomasjg23 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a friend that lets his monitor loose into a pool of water with live fish and it is awesome to watch. Just wondering if anyone ever filled a bathtub for a gu to chase a fish in.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jan 13, 2011)

I do not have my tegu yet ,but i have feed my water dragon live fish before and she absolutely loved it and it was pretty amusing to watch being it took her a couple minutes to catch them lol (Sorry for going a lil off topic just thought id share this)


----------



## johnlebel (Jan 13, 2011)

i feed my sav live fish on ocassion quite entertaining to watch cause he cant catch them very well


----------



## james.w (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried once, but my tegu wanted nothing to do with them. He eventually ate the fish out of his food bowl without water.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 13, 2011)

my gu loved when i would put fish in the water bowl. At first he had no clue how to get them and often bite and missed but then he learned a great trick. He gets in the pool with the fish its only an inch or so deep and he would hit them with his tail either flickin them out of the water or stunning them. He learned this all on his own. Now crawfish he just graps and crunches down on, another great treat for gus.


----------



## Toby_H (Jan 13, 2011)

I commonly grow out Cichlids and use them as Tegu food. He eagerly chases a floppign fish on land but shows very little attention to a fish in water. 

Monitors are generally native to more riverine environments than Tegus thus they are 'wired' to search out aquatic foods. 

^At least that's what I think ^


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> I commonly grow out Cichlids and use them as Tegu food. He eagerly chases a floppign fish on land but shows very little attention to a fish in water.
> 
> Monitors are generally native to more riverine environments than Tegus thus they are 'wired' to search out aquatic foods.
> 
> ^At least that's what I think ^



I would agree! My buddy's monitor looked like a heat seeking rocket just zipped right to the fish.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

that sounds really intertaining what kind of monitor is it?


----------



## eddyjack (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, I put 5 fish in the tub with my Tegu, she didn't know what to think at first. After making a couple of ill fated attempts, she just sat there as they swam around and under her. Finally she mustered the intestinal fortitude to bump her nose again and within the first 2, she mastered her technic.

It certainly was fun to watch her and she seemed so satisfied with her new found talent and accomplishment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

What kind of fish can you buy live to feed?


----------



## brutus13 (Jan 21, 2011)

My tegu wanted nothing to do with themÃ¢â?¬Â¦


----------



## chelvis (Jan 21, 2011)

Most common are gold fish, i dont like them just becuase of the condition they are kept and shipped in makes them very sick. I have a friend who has lots of cichlids who over breed on him mainly his convicts and jacks, so he grows them to an ok size so he can see if his got any with nice coloring, the rest go to either stores that want them or to people on craiglist... or of course me as free tegu food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

i would never do goldfish they arent supposed to be good for my gator neither. cichlids, sounds like fun.


----------



## josabmartin (Jan 27, 2011)

I do not have my Tegu yet, but I feed my fish live water dragon before, and she loved it and it was pretty funny to see that it took several minutes to catch lol.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2011)

_I tried it,.. in the beginning they didn't know what to do with themselves or the fish, but they figured it out.

I used to get neons, minnows and shrimps at the fish store. But as they grew the fish had to be bigger so that stopped. Like crickets,.. with my guys after they grew to a certain size they were no longer interested._


----------

